# Liquid orals recipe



## iamGroot (Jan 12, 2020)

I saw a few recipes for liquid oral nolva and clomid that required peg or glycerol 

I was wondering if i can make these with just the grain alcohol and raw powders ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------

